# Apr ecu flash.



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

I purchased an apr ecu upgrade about a month ago. Although I am happy with it, Ive read that some other flashes might offer more power than the one I have. Is it worth returning and getting another flash? If so which one offers the most power? All I have now is a carbonio intake but plan on getting the usp high flow cat soon.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its all up on the final goal. 

sure, united motorsports it better than APR, but: is it worth it to change? 

while i, and many others will say that UM is very worth it... if you goals or plans are simple, it might not make much sense to switch


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Depends on what you call simple. At some point I want the sri and headers as well as a catback. I know apr's flashes only go up to the highflow cat. My main goal is to keep my car reliable and streetable enough to be daily driven

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yeahitsme157 (Sep 23, 2008)

If your going SRI it would probably be a good idea to go with a company that offers tuning for it. C2motorsports has tuning for the SRI and if your not close a shop that offers their tune you can get the c2ner and flash your ecu yourself. they can also send you files if you decide to upgrade to the SRI tune from the regular tune. UM has been making very nice numbers however with their tuning. 
Personally, im tuned by revo and i love it so far and from i've heard the revo tune can be adjusted slightly where most others are flash and forget.. someone please correct me if im wrong on that though.. just my opinion lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2.5_Twizz said:


> Depends on what you call simple. At some point I want the sri and headers as well as a catback. I know apr's flashes only go up to the highflow cat. My main goal is to keep my car reliable and streetable enough to be daily driven
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


 i have mine with a couple of engine mods, including headers and intake mani... and its perfectly reliable: 

83000 miles on a 2009 









oh, and currently getting 31 mpg. 

 

all by united motorsports


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Had UM in my 08, and loved it. Just my .02


----------



## bots4444 (Feb 24, 2009)

Would it be pointless to get this ecu flash with only an APR CAI and no other engine mods? Im debating on if I should have the ecu flashed or not.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

bots4444 said:


> Would it be pointless to get this ecu flash with only an APR CAI and no other engine mods? Im debating on if I should have the ecu flashed or not.


No, like earlier post, depends on your goal. Because of certain things I did it this way, carbonio-APR-catback. And I love it..


----------



## bots4444 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thats what I thought. I was looking a a little bit more power gain, but im not sure if I would want to do the exhaust. I don't really care for loud exhaust.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how to remove a flash in order to get another flash?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Flash over the old flash though the k-line.

It's straight forward and any reputable company can just flash over

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

If i was to order the C2tuner would I be able to do it myself?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

sleeper247 said:


> If i was to order the C2tuner would I be able to do it myself?


I believe you would. I'm sure it flashes via k-line. Thats the only way it'll work.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I have the APR stg II with tespipe, carbonio cai, AWE cat-back. I love it. 

If you have a C2 or United Motorsports dealer close to you, by all means go for it. But, the base n/a tunes are all competitive.

Save the $300+ you would spend switching tunes and put it towards something else for your car. If I had one of the dealers near me I would have gone with them in the first place. 

I have some long term/semi aggressive plans for my Rabbit and the only company who can deliver on those is United Motorsports. 

If you plan on getting an SRI, you need to go with either C2 or UM as they are the only companies at the moment to offer ecu support for that part. From a n/a stand point they are very competitive and you can't go wrong with either. 

Hope this helps.


----------

